# Need hints on how to make a jig



## turkeyhunter1972 (Dec 28, 2017)

This is my first time posting, and am really new to anything with a router. My hobby is making turkey calls, currently I make these with forstner bits and a lathe. I would like to try and make this same type thing with routers if someone could give a little guidance on where to start with a jig.

I have attached 3 pics, one is the 3/4"x 4' x4" stock that most guys use, and unfinished call and a finished call.

Right now I use a 3.5" forstner and a 3.25" forstner to hog out the material from the middle of the blank. An approximately .25" of material is left in the bottom of the blank. The call is turned into a circle on a lathe once the inside has been hogged out.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it could be done. But questions. 
Your stock picture shows 3 pieces, but the finished one only looks like 2. Where does the 3d piece come in?.
The unfinished one, did you buy wood like that, or laminate yourself? 
The ring in the center, is that made from the 3d piece of wood? And what is it for?
What is the top made of, and how is it fastened on? 
Do you want to rout all of it, or just part?

Yeah, I think it could be done, just not sure yet how.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

You could definitely make a jig setup to do that, either with a guide bushing or template. probably both. But I would still hog it out with a bit before using the router to smooth and size it. 
I would think a base to hold the round piece, then use different size bearings on a router bit. Think along the lines of making bowls with a bowl bit, lots of vids on the process.


----------



## turkeyhunter1972 (Dec 28, 2017)

I use only one piece of stock. The ring that you see inside one of them is glued in. That was not my pic, but I snagged it today just for looks. The grey looking surface that you see, is actually a piece of 1/8' thick round slate that is glued in.

right Now, I drill into the blank with a 3.5" forstner bit about .15", the next step I drill with a 3.25" forstner bit down to a bottom depth of .25". There are 9 holes drilled into the bottom of mine for sound to escape. 

I have seen a few videos of making bowls, and that had got me to thinking I could use a router to make mine.

I would like to be able to route out the 3.5" area first, then all of the 3.25" area second. and then be able to use a router to cut the blank into a circle with a contoured profile of some sort.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Neat hobby, btw. Do you sell these or are they gifts for friends? 

David


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I think you're already doing it the easy way. Sure, you can use a router with a jig to make circles, but given the relatively small diameters you're using, I'm not sure I see an added benefit to using the router.


----------



## cjhilinski (Apr 25, 2017)

If you make enough of these, it would pay to look into a CNC machine. Repetitive, accurate work is its forte. As an accessory to a product I build, I make small (3.5x3.5 inch) scoretracks--think cribbage board. I used to spend hours at the drill press drilling each hole...42 holes in each one. That was time that could be better spent making the main project and not an accessory. Now, with the CNC, I load a block of wood, start the program and walk away to go do something else while it cuts everything for me.


----------

